# Wineador - what's all involved in set up



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

Hello everyone, I tried searching the threads first but did not come across a lot of info. Also Facebook has a lot of people who want to be tv stars so I tend to trust the input of this forum over other places. I am wondering what are the basic requirements, items needed to set one up. Any specific pointers would be greatly appreciated. I do not have one but I am looking into moving into that direction. What are some suggestions for one, I would like something around the 250 to 300 stick count. For a few boxes and several singles. Also would like to maintain 65% RH. As always, thank you for your input. Side note I have only used Boveda for RH as I have two humidors and two tupperdores. So if beads are the best I have no clue on what kind or how to use them.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't have one. Give it time, the Wineador guys are an enthusiastic bunch..they love em, you won't regret the investment.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I can tell you how I set mine up, 


28 Bottle Vinotemp Thermoelectric wine cooler, the Thermo electric is very important if you plan on using it for cooling as a regular compressor type will wreak havoc on RH, and be louder. 


I did not purchase a premade humidor type, mainly as they were not available when I did this. 


First thing I did was plug the drain hole with clear silicone when I first received it, then let it sit with the door open and unplugged for about 2-3 days to allow any plastic smell to dissipate some (there was hardly any noticeable) and the silicone to set good, 


During this time I took internal measurements and made my own shelves/drawers for the unit rather than pay someone else to do it, plus it was an excuse for me to purchase a router and a couple other tools needed. 


took about a week for shelves/drawers to be completed and ready to go in. I put the shelves into the wine cooler with a dish of Distilled water and my beads (HCM Beads) a hyrgo and closed it up, plugged it in and set the temp at 65. I chose not to wipe down my shelves and drawers because I wanted to passively stabilize the RH of them, it took about 2 weeks before I was happy with the RH stability. 


At that point I loaded up the smokes and haven't had any issues of note since, 


I do not think the media for RH matters much since and is more of a personal preference, I use the HCM beads because they are low maintenance.


Cheers.


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

Even the Spanish Cedar shelves aren't a necessity in the beginning. Especially if you are going to put a few boxes in there. I second the thermoelectric recommendation. People do use compressors, but I think it is asking for headaches.
For a winedor that size, consider a fan to circulate air. The fan on the peltier device on the inside in mine will turn off if the temp differential is low enough, and that can worsen a condensation issue. Be prepared for some condensation, so don't put any cigars or wood directly on the bottom and check it in the beginning at least to see what kind of issues you might be getting.
Best to check the door seal before loading up, and the seal around the glass as well. Some people find better luck by leaving the drain hole unplugged allowing the condensation to leak out, but you will have to add water more often. Try sealing with something like a plug until you know. Chances are the inside will be a solid piece of plastic. Make sure there are no cracks. Also that plastic will join the main body of the wineador probably about where the door closes. Make sure that is fairly well sealed as well. I used low odor silicone on that and the window glass to make sure it was well sealed ... and I don't even have it plugged in now because the controller board died. 

Good luck. I hope there are a few more responses. Mine is hardly definitive.


----------



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

Quick responses again, thank you.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

steve2jenny said:


> Quick responses again, thank you.


Told ya..The Wineador guys love em and won't hesitate to tell ya about em...you'll be in that club soon enough..

I actually keep wine in my wine fridge so I'm a bit of an out cast.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Got 2 Whynter CHC-251S. Come with Spanish Cedar drawers/shelves. My steps were

1. Pack it full of newspaper (carbon helps get rid of plastic smell) for a day or two.
2. I put 2 bowls of distilled water (one up top, one at bottom) both with a sponge in them to help.
3.Put a couple hygrometers in
4.Shut the door, and I waited until I held at about 75° rH for 2 days.
5.Removed distilled water, put in my HF beads (about 50% clear).
6.Waited until rH steadied out at 65% for a couple days, then loaded it up.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I have a Vinotemp 4 shelf unit bought used on Craigslist. Had it quite a while as i do some Charcuterie which is why i got it, its too small for that so i turned it into a wineador, With Charcuterie optimum RH is about 70 so all i had to do was lower it to 65, i use KL, one bowl on bottom and 1 on top shelf, it is plugged in to cool now as its hot in my garage, i only have it on in summer..
Opening and closing these small units is hard on keeping the RH steady so i used Tupador's in it with Bovidas, i now only use it for boxes and have my Frigadore for my loose cigars, all in Tups.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Barring a craigslist find like @Fusion's, getting a ready-make like the Whynter CHC-251S @TCstr8 mentioned is the most cost effective entry point. From there on it's just details... media, seasoning, and such that you're already getting info on.


----------



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the input


----------



## triplezero24 (Apr 11, 2017)

I bought a no-name thermoelectric wine cooler from Amazon, along with a couple of spanish cedar trays for my singles, a couple of of computer case fans with a power supply, some KL, as well as some beads I had from my old humidor.

Unpacked it, stuffed it with newspaper for a couple days, wiped it out with water mixed with baking soda, then loaded it up. I have it set on the highest temp which is 72 to avoid most condensation, and have a couple pounds of KL and my fans in the bottom just below my first shelf which I made from the shelves of my old humidor. It took a bit for it to get all acclimated, and the RH seems to be somewhat stable between 60-65. So far I'm happy.


----------



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

What fans do you have for it?


----------

